# Let's see those trotting pictures!



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of people trotting their horses! Especially when the horse has extended out 

Here are mine! They're all Cowboy, except for one; Checkers!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

These are the only ones I have on my kindle. I will post more later. That last one is more like a piaffe. She was ready for the course!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Baby Girl is a gaited horse with a better trot than gait. She hasn't read her papers, appearently.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and Josie messing around at horse school








Bad pic of me and Charlie sorting


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all very nice pictures of your horses trotting


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My girl Flicka...you want extended? Well, here you go...Lol!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

These pictures are awesome  and M2P your girl is gorgeous !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They aren't pretty and they aren't all that recent, but a time line none the less! 














































More recent





















Mid flight (I was in 2 point lol...)


















Look at him! 



















And 2 video stills



















Other than that, no recent pictures


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Sky, I see the improvement in your boy  it looks like his head has dropped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Sky, I see the improvement in your boy  it looks like his head has dropped!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and he's using his back. Poor thing didn't know what he was doing, and it was like nascar racing trying to keep up with him, lol. I'll try to get a recent video  Also notice how I'm sitting more in the saddle and not in a half seat lol


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha well good for you  I'd love to see the video, and congrats on your improvement!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

No pics of me on him, as hes not broke to ride yet, but here are some pics of him out trotting


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's cute how he is copying the other horse's trot to a T!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's cute how he is copying the other horse's trot to a T!


Oh I know!!! Hes such a dork!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No real recent trotting pics (mainly because I haven't trotted Aires all that much...we're working on it...when we do trot, it's out on the trail), but here's a couple from his first ride in the arena this summer (trainer riding, not me) and some lunging pics.










































And here's some video of his trot that I didn't know I had! That's our BO working him. Click on the image.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi. Eventer extraordinaire!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Lets see. Here is a lunging video of Ahab, a young gelding who a friend and I are saddle training for a rider who just doesn't have the ability to train yet. Sweet, intelligent boy. This was his very first time lunging and he did beautifully! Although...he definately was interested in the camera. haha

NelmsBarBar003.mp4 video by asylumescapee95 - Photobucket


Noah, the 'light green' broke 17.3hh OTTB that I retrained finally learning collection and head-set! (student riding, not me)





































Our five year old lucky buy, Corona. We're assuming that she is a TWH cross as she's gaited but would much rather be galloping madly around the pasture than getting down to work at a trot!










Lastly, our old gal- Delriah- trotting in the rain!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugo, his only trot under saddle back in work after 18 months before he was put to sleep









Hugo trotting in the paddock
























Bob, warming up at a clinic









Bob at another clinic









Terrible position on my part, but Holly at the State Dressage Champs 2009









My yearling, Billy, at 3 months old during his studbook classification


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

lubylol said:


> These pictures are awesome  and M2P your girl is gorgeous !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you...I think so too...but then, I am just a tiny bit biased :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ha! i found 2 pics of my old boy....kiiiiinda trotting.....kiiiiiiinda loping too haha


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Only picture I could find:/ Dusty's first undersaddle class


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Some picture's of my little boy!

(i know he went to deep,I was correcting it)





































Bell is an 18 year old Belgian WB gelding


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Laures your boy is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for bays and chestnuts in dressage 

Everyone's pictures are looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

my boy. 































]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Little brother










Brother's dad, Ab 










Ab at play










Eric










A student with Tyto










The same student with Maus


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

let's see here - i don't have many pics undersaddle... boo

this is 2007 i believe









2009 i think this was. first ride in a dressage saddle for me - and him having been out of work for ... probably almost a year now that i think about it.









this one is 2010 when were were trying to find a GOOD barn to board at.


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

My older horse Duffy and I at a show this past summer ^









and my baby, Monster, this was from my 6th ride on him back in September (ish), he's had a couple more months under saddle now and is improving more and more everyday


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Doc N Lady 








KLB Say Diga


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have any undersaddle trotting pics with Snickers yet, but here's one from working with groundpoles at liberty -


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a couple of old ones from last year. Luckily I've improved leaps and bounds since then so I can get the most out of Lottie's natural extension, but no one ever photographs me riding so this will have to do


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The bay was a TB rescue that we took in.
Sorrel is my Chilly girl.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump bumpp! Everyone's pictures are looking good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Update


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

A bit of no stirrups work on a friends pony


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A few more of Ms. Flicka for ya...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Me and Romeo


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I have tons and tons of trotting pictures! 

Here are some of them.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ awesome horse. What is he? Looks like he rides western too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks!

It's actually a she.  
She's an unknown import from the Netherlands. I have no idea what breed she is.
We just started training western, but she's a quick learner.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

*my friend ponying little hank with bella*

hank is an out of shape little boy. his owner abandoned him, so my friend purchased him. she decided that he would get more of a workout being ponied from my mare. he worked his little butt off, but he kept up for the most part for someone with such small legs!  these are screen shots from a video, so i am sorry that they are not great quality.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump Bump!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and Ri...


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Calypso, 15.2 hh Appendix QH mare


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumpity bumpp~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a few of my girls..


----------



## WonderLand (Aug 17, 2011)

my 15.2 TB mare, Lila.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry about my last post lol. Here's a picture of me and Buzz from today! Sorry about the angle of the picture...


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Lia trying to extend


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BTW - guess her breed? ;-P


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

The first is me and Bean at a lesson last year and the second is Grace when we first got her.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few:


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a few of my favorite horse George :mrgreen:


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

This is my mare Cayden. These are pretty recent, we're still working on extending our trot, lol. The ones that she looks almost black are from last October.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The lesson I had the day before I left, with Sky. A very foggy picture of a nice trot


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's some of Relana trotting!
























And here's Victress!


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I love that first pic of Relana, what a lovely looking trot!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Fringe said:


> I love that first pic of Relana, what a lovely looking trot!


Thanks! It's actually gotten even better, she's relaxed her neck and back and gotten such more suspension as she's matured. Seriously she is one of the most talented horses I have ever worked with.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel so out of place looking at all the english riders and there really nice collected nad extended trot LOL! i ride western and quite frankly my boy just wants to GO and our trot gets all fast and messed up!! Haha


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Moei said:


> I feel so out of place looking at all the english riders and there really nice collected nad extended trot LOL! i ride western and quite frankly my boy just wants to GO and our trot gets all fast and messed up!! Haha


LOL I know how you feel! I'm a barrel racer... my horse is a grandson of Easy Jet. All he EVER wants to do is RUN! (...not that I'm complaining... :wink: ) Here are some pictures of him and me tonight!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^haha, my horse can't seem to figure out he doesn't always have to be faster and he can just trot around the arena CALMLY!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Moei said:


> ^^^haha, my horse can't seem to figure out he doesn't always have to be faster and he can just trot around the arena CALMLY!


lol it took me about five to ten minutes to get my boy calm enough to trot like this! (you can see in the first picture his head was still somewhat raised and he wasn't extending completely in the back yet...) haha he likes to use himself like a cutting horse when he gets excited... :shock: the only problem with that is he LOCKS his back end up and he will literally REAR to get around! ...okay so it's more of a half-rear :wink: LOL its really funny!! I love him anyway! He can sure chase some cans and loves to do it, and I guess that's all that matters at the end of the day!


----------

